# Josie - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Steely Dan classic: Josie - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF5Q5x3y-hQ


----------

